# Officer Stephanie Brown



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Stephanie Brown

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*San Antonio Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Tuesday, March 15, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 27
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, March 15, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Stephanie Brown was killed in an early morning crash 
while en route to a call.

As she responded to the call a man driving the wrong way on I-
35 struck her patrol car head-on. She was transported to 
University Hospital where she succumbed to her injuries. The 
driver of the other vehicle died at the scene.

Officer Brown had served with the San Antonio Police Department 
for three years. She is survived by her 7-month-old daughter 
and her father, also a San Antonio police officer.

Agency Contact Information
San Antonio Police Department
214 W. Nueva
San Antonio, TX 78207

Phone: (210) 207-7579

_*Please contact the San Antonio Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## c.james007 (Nov 2, 2009)

RIP Officer Brown.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Officer Brown


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

RIP Officer Brown. Thoughts and prayers to that little girl, friends and family.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Officer Brown


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Rest In Peace Officer Brown


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Officer Brown


----------

